# Hilfe bei borderlands 2 (mission du hast die haare schön)



## smilefist (30. Januar 2016)

*Hilfe bei borderlands 2 (mission du hast die haare schön)*

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie oben kurz schon steht geht es um die mission: du hast die haare schön, ich habe mittlerweile alle haarbüschel der monster beisammen und möchte diese dann hammerlock in liars berg abgeben, das problem ist nur das er nicht auf der karte eingezeichnet ist und ich ihn in liars berg irgendwie gerade nicht finden kann, wisst ihr wo sich der typ versteckt hat damit ich den auftrag abschließen kann?


----------

